# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop

## Rakjavik

Anyone have a chance to use this yet? I've heard it's supposed to be faster but doesn't really come with many new features.

----------


## Ynot

Been using 9.04 (Jaunty) since Alpha 4

Yes, it's noticeably faster all round
I'm booting in just 25 seconds, down from ~30 seconds in Intrepid

This is partly due to Linux 2.6.28
Partly due to optimisations in the boot process

(although Linux 2.6.28 is almost old-hat now, as .29 is out and .30 is in RC3)

Boot times are not really important to me, but I guess laptop & netbook users will enjoy them

As for new features
Welcome to an evolutionary process
You will almost never get "big picture" changes in a Linux release
It's always lots of little changes

*Ubuntu specific* new stuff in Jaunty include

- The new notification system
stacking notifications is awesome, especially when using an IM

- Font optimisation
now defaults to "best looking" DPI based on your monitors capabilities, rather than defaulting to 96 DPI


*General Upstream* new stuff includes

- Linux 2.6.28
HUGE changelog here

- Gnome 2.26 (see here)
Most notably, Evolution now has full MAPI support (for those unlucky souls on MS Exchange) and native support to import Outlook PST archives

Also Brasero is now the default CD/DVD authoring & burning app
(has been in Ubuntu for a while, but now it's now default upstream)

- X.org 1.6 (including X-Server 7.4)
- OpenOffice 3.0.1
- General version rev's on all software

and a whole heap of other stuff


On the *server* side
There's the integration of Eucalyptus
To host Amazon EC2-style cloud computing services
http://open.eucalyptus.com/

Also there's a whole heap of zero-conf things (which I tend not to use, tbh) for making the setup of various server scenarios easier

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I tried it on my friends computer, didn't like it because AWN wouldn't work and Compiz was broken...Didn't feel like fixing so I downgraded him. 

More trouble downgrading than it was worth though...

----------


## Man of Steel

I installed it yesterday, just overwrote my old install of Kubuntu 7.10, but haven't had much opportunity to play with it. However, from what I did, I like it. I tried to install it via Wubi at first, but it froze at "Creating the virtual disks."

Not having used any versions of Ubuntu since 7.10, and rarely at that, I must say I really like the file manager. 

I do have a question you may be able to help with, Ynot. I was going to as at the Ubuntu forums. During the installation, I opted to import my Firefox settings from Vista, when asked. That's the only thing I chose to import over. However, it does not seem to have worked. All I've got is a vanilla Firefox install in Gnome, with none of my bookmarks or such. I'm not sure how it does it, but I was hoping for at least the bookmarks. Any suggestions?

----------


## Ynot

> I do have a question you may be able to help with, Ynot. I was going to as at the Ubuntu forums. During the installation, I opted to import my Firefox settings from Vista, when asked. That's the only thing I chose to import over. However, it does not seem to have worked. All I've got is a vanilla Firefox install in Gnome, with none of my bookmarks or such. I'm not sure how it does it, but I was hoping for at least the bookmarks. Any suggestions?



Boot to vista, and in Firefox, go Bookmarks > Organise bookmarks
and export your bookmarks to a file
Import this file into Firefox on Ubuntu

----------


## Man of Steel

Whoops, forgot to reply here! 

When I read your post, Ynot, I did a facepalm.  ::D:  Did as you suggested.

I've been playing with Ubuntu a lot at the library, as that's the only place I can get online with it. Even though it was actually a cinch to get my USB winmodem working with scanModem and a couple of drivers from the Linmodem project, as it turns out my dial-up ISP now requires users to connect with their software. They have a .deb package for Linspire, but it doesn't work with Ubuntu. I'm not sure what exactly is the problem, but I'm thinking it can't find the modem, and I've got no clue as to how to help it do so besides associating it with /dev/modem, and I doubt even that would work, ultimately. So I just go to the library and use their wireless network.

Anyway, I've downloaded quite a few programs to mess around with, from Cairo-Dock to Screem. I replaced network-manager with wicd, because I found network-manager lacking in functionality, and I've got laptop-tools configured for maximum battery life (thanks to some key threads on Ubuntu Forums), and I've set up Firefox how I like it, aloing with installing a few themes for Gnome. I tried the awesome window manager, but discovered it's just not my style; I like my eye candy too much. 

All in all, I find I'm using Ubuntu solely almost every time I go out with my laptop, whther for internet browsing, watching videos on YouTube, or just reading the forums for different projects to try. Linux is just as fun as I remember it.  ::D:

----------


## oniman7

Well, I don't know how to connect to the internet. I just installed it yesterday, and I would really like to know how to use it. I know how to get into the network preferences, but I need to actually get the wireless set up, and then I have another problem. Next to the name of the wireless connection, it says "never". I'm assuming that means it never connects to that. How do I change that? Also, being new, I don't know how to spin the cube to change OS'. I've never used Ubuntu before, just got it on a friend's reference, so I might be misguided. All I know is I could get in trouble for screwing up the new computer if I don't figure it out. Help?

----------


## Ynot

> Well, I don't know how to connect to the internet. I just installed it yesterday, and I would really like to know how to use it. I know how to get into the network preferences, but I need to actually get the wireless set up, and then I have another problem. Next to the name of the wireless connection, it says "never". I'm assuming that means it never connects to that. How do I change that? Also, being new, I don't know how to spin the cube to change OS'. I've never used Ubuntu before, just got it on a friend's reference, so I might be misguided. All I know is I could get in trouble for screwing up the new computer if I don't figure it out. Help?



sounds like your wireless is all setup
Just left click the network icon and select the wireless network you want to connect to

You can also instruct the network manager to automatically connect to your prefered wireless network by right clicking the network icon, selecting "edit connections"
in the preferences for your prefered wireless network, check the "connect automatically" box

As for the cube, install compizconfig-settings-manager
either in Synaptic, or by typing


```
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```


In the settings manager, just enable the cube and cube rotation

----------


## oniman7

All right. That helped. But I have another question. I tried to get the internet working, but couldn't (before I read your advice) and logged out. Shortly before, I had set it to install both Ubuntu and Windows and run them side by side. I restart the computer. When it booted back up, it ejected the disk and told me to take the disc out and hit enter. I did so, and it went to Windows. So, my question is, how do I get it to run Ubuntu now?

----------


## Ynot

Ah, you haven't installed Ubuntu yet
You're running off of the LiveCD

Boot up the CD and choose "install Ubuntu"

----------


## oniman7

This leads to my next problem. I did that while I was on Ubuntu. When i went to Windows, however, I put the disk back in. I tried to run the installer, but it gave me some error message. it's headed with "Windows - No Disk". It's one of the most notorious ( in my opinion ) problems you can get on windows, because it doesn't go away. No matter what you do to close it, a new one pops up.

----------


## Ynot

> This leads to my next problem. I did that while I was on Ubuntu. When i went to Windows, however, I put the disk back in. I tried to run the installer, but it gave me some error message. it's headed with "Windows - No Disk". It's one of the most notorious ( in my opinion ) problems you can get on windows, because it doesn't go away. No matter what you do to close it, a new one pops up.



sorry, I'm not really sure what you're talking about

Are you booting off of the Ubuntu LiveCD?

----------


## Tyler

No, I think he's talking about using Wubi.
Or he's trying to install it the regular way after already booting into windows.

----------


## oniman7

That's precisely what I'm doing. I took the installer from the Ubuntu website and burned it to a CD. Then I put that CD in, and tried to install it. You should note the same thing happens when I use Wubi straight from the sight. How else would I be able to install it?

----------


## Tyler

> That's precisely what I'm doing. I took the installer from the Ubuntu website and burned it to a CD. Then I put that CD in, and tried to install it. You should note the same thing happens when I use Wubi straight from the sight. How else would I be able to install it?



Which one?
I gave two possibilites.

----------


## Ynot

I wouldn't personally recommend Wubi
I've always been happier with proper partitioning

With the CD in the CD drive, restart your computer
Your machine should boot from the CD

----------


## Tyler

Wubi worked fine with me, I'm on Ubuntu right now that was a Wubi install.
I would've done it with proper partitioning but my disks wouldn't partition.

----------


## oniman7

My problem is this; I restarted my computer with the disk in the drive, and it ran Ubuntu great. However, I realized it wasn't installed, so I installed it (from Ubuntu). After that, I restarted. The computer asked me to eject the disc and hit enter. I did so, and it started up on Windows. I was supposed to "run them side by side, choosing one upon startup". I figured it had to be installed on Windows, too, and tried that. And now we've arrived at where I currently am.

----------


## Ynot

can you boot to the Ubuntu LiveCD, and open up a terminal
Applications > Accessories > Terminal

and post the output of



```
sudo fdisk -l
```


That's "dash little L" at the end

----------


## oniman7

Alright.
I have Ubuntu on my other computer, so give me a couple of minutes until I can get results. By the way, what should the code do?

----------


## Ynot

It details out your disk partitions

this is machine specific
so you have to be using the computer you're trying to install on

not a different one

----------


## oniman7

> It details out your disk partitions
> 
> this is machine specific
> so you have to be using the computer you're trying to install on
> 
> not a different one



Oh, I know. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my other computer. I just wanted you to know I can't get back to you right away.

----------


## oniman7

By the way, it's Windows Vista. Does that change anything?

----------


## Ynot

> By the way, it's Windows Vista. Does that change anything?



shouldn't do, no

----------


## Tyler

It _shouldn't_ as far as _I_ know, but I used wubi on Vista.
It wouldn't work the other way for me.

----------


## oniman7

Alright, I've got the terminal open and I've typed in what you said. What should I be looking for now?

----------


## Ynot

can you post the output here
(just copy paste)

should look something like this




```
Disk /dev/sda: 400.0 GB, 400088457216 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x5cb2969c

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        2366    19004863+  83  Linux
/dev/sda2           47318       48641    10635030    5  Extended
/dev/sda4            2367       47317   361068907+  83  Linux
/dev/sda5           47318       48641    10634998+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

Partition table entries are not in disk order
```

----------


## oniman7

Well, I can't copy/paste because it's on a different computer. And I can't E-mail it to this computer because I need to figure out the WPN to my wireless in order to get that working. Give me 5 minutes.

----------


## Ynot

it may be easier to use wired ethernet for a net connection, at least until you have it installed

----------


## oniman7

Alright. It looks something like this. 
*Spoiler* for _CODE_: 



/dev/sda1    1   1330 10683193+   7 HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2  *     1331       38587       299266852+       7       HPFS/NTFS


/dev/sda3         38588      38913      2618595            5         EXTENDED


/dev/sda5         38588      38891      244848+           83         LINUX


/dev/sda6         38892       38913     176683+         82    LINUX SWAP/ Solaris





is that what you needed?

----------


## Ynot

right, ok

Well, you seem to have Ubuntu installed
(at least you have partitions for it)

When you boot your machine (without the CD in the drive)
What happens?

Is there any mention of Grub?
Do you get any sort of countdown?

----------


## oniman7

I don't quite remember. The last time I started it up, however, it said something about needing to check the disk for consistency. If I can find the power/restart button on ubuntu, I can turn it off. Where is it?

----------


## Ynot

sorry,
I'm starting to get lost

What, exactly, happens when you boot your machine without the CD in the drive?

----------


## oniman7

On a somewhat related note, I did find the network button. I was using the wrong set up to get the wireless running. Soon as I get the key, I can use the internet.

----------


## oniman7

I'll have to try it again. However, the last time I tried it, I got a black screen with bold white text. It told me the hard disk needed to be checked for consistency problems, and that it was strongly recommended.

----------


## oniman7

"Checking File System on C:

the type of the file system is NTFS


One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You may cancel the disc check, but it is strongly recommended that you continue. Windows will now check the disk." After that, a lot of information and figures about the check. do I need to show those, too?

----------


## Ynot

no,

Ok, so it's windows....
Do the disk check it's insisting on
Make sure Windows is happy

After, boot to the LiveCD again
open up a terminal
(Applications > Accessories > Terminal)

Type 


```
grub
```


The prompt will change to the grub prompt
Type 


```
root (hd0,4)
```


Then 


```
setup (hd0)
```


Then 


```
quit
```


Reboot (without the CD)

----------


## oniman7

Well, I just finished the disk check. It's now loading the normal windows screen, but it's taking a bit longer than normal. I'll let you know after I've done that. I need to be in bed in 30 minutes if I want to not sleep through the whole school day tomorrow, so I may continue tomorrow after school.

----------


## oniman7

I just realized something. When I start it with the disk in, I had been choosing "try ubuntu without any change to your computer." Should I do what you told me, or should I go down one and choose "Install ubuntu"?

----------


## Ynot

follow my instructions above first,
let me know what happens

----------


## oniman7

Alright.

----------


## oniman7

Also, it won't let me take out the disk while I'm on Ubuntu (probably because it needs it to run) so I have to take it out while it's restarting. Is it OK to do this?

----------


## Ynot

> Also, it won't let me take out the disk while I'm on Ubuntu (probably because it needs it to run) so I have to take it out while it's restarting. Is it OK to do this?



yes

The CD tray is locked while booted in a LiveCD
it should eject the CD after you shutdown

----------


## oniman7

If I type in root (hd0,4) it says no partition exists.

If I type in root (hdO,4) it says there's a trouble parsing the numbers.

----------


## Ynot

Still at the Grub prompt
can you type 


```
find /boot/grub/stage1
```

----------


## oniman7

Error 15: File Not Found.

----------


## Ynot

ok, it's not installed properly....

Boot to the livecd, select "Install Ubuntu" from the boot menu
follow the on screen instructions

----------


## oniman7

Alright.

----------


## oniman7

Well, I'm going to try that, but I need to get in bed soon. If I have problems, I'll post them here tomorrow. In the meantime, thanks. You've been a great help. The only person I've seen that was able to diagnose that much from code is my dad, and he's worked with software engineering for almost 20 years now.

----------


## oniman7

> sounds like your wireless is all setup
> Just left click the network icon and select the wireless network you want to connect to
> 
> You can also instruct the network manager to automatically connect to your prefered wireless network by right clicking the network icon, selecting "edit connections"
> in the preferences for your prefered wireless network, check the "connect automatically" box
> 
> As for the cube, install compizconfig-settings-manager
> either in Synaptic, or by typing
> 
> ...



Alright. I got Ubuntu up and running. However, when I typed this in, it said "couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager"

----------


## Man of Steel

In that case, open *Synaptic Package Manager (System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager)* and search for "compizconfig". It should list *compizconfig-settings-manager* in the results. Click on the little checkbox beside its listing, and select "*Mark for Installation*" from the menu that appears. Then click *Apply*.

Once it is installed, there will be a listing under *System > Preferences > Compizconfig Settings Manager*. Open this, and click on a button that should say something like *General Options* toward the top. From there, go to the *Desktop* tab (I believe, I'm in Windows at the moment or I'd check for sure) and move the *Horizontal Desktops* (again, I believe this is correct, but it should be self-explanatory) slider to at least *4*. Hit *Back*, and check the boxes beside *3D Cube*, *Rotate Cube*, and *3D Windows*, then hit *Close*. To see the fancy-schmancy cube, just hold down Ctrl+Alt and click and drag anywhere on your desktop.

----------


## oniman7

Alright. I'm on Ubuntu right now, and I have to say I like it more. It's not as flashy as Vista, but it's definitely a bit easier. When I look for compizconfig, I only see this "compizconfig-backend-gconf".

----------


## Man of Steel

Perhaps this will be more help:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809695

----------


## Ynot

sounds like you need to enable the universe repo

In Synaptic, Settings > Repositories

make sure "universe" is checked

----------


## oniman7

Well, my computer is having A LOT of unexpected problems running Ubuntu. I'm done with it for the night, but I'll try again tomorrow. I tried to update my adobe flash player, for instance. It failed, and it said some contingency wasn't satisfied or something like that. When I tried to download anything else, the same thing happened. When I tried to put more applications into the toolbar, it froze. I put in the wireless key, and when I rebooted, it made me enter it again (I have to have my dad put it in every time because he likes to keep the network secure). I tried to enable desktop effects, as per the forum link you posted, and it asked me if I wanted to enable the nVidia driver. I said yes, and it came up and said the effects couldn't be enabled. The problems keep piling up to the point that I'm starting to think I would be better off sticking to Vista.

----------


## Ynot

> Well, my computer is having A LOT of unexpected problems running Ubuntu. I'm done with it for the night, but I'll try again tomorrow. I tried to update my adobe flash player, for instance. It failed, and it said some contingency wasn't satisfied or something like that. When I tried to download anything else, the same thing happened. When I tried to put more applications into the toolbar, it froze. I put in the wireless key, and when I rebooted, it made me enter it again (I have to have my dad put it in every time because he likes to keep the network secure). I tried to enable desktop effects, as per the forum link you posted, and it asked me if I wanted to enable the nVidia driver. I said yes, and it came up and said the effects couldn't be enabled. The problems keep piling up to the point that I'm starting to think I would be better off sticking to Vista.



 ::?: 

well, I don't know what you're doing,
but you're doing it wrong  :tongue2: 

This isn't windows,
software installs, for example, are managed by a package manager

First up, make sure all the standard repos are enabled
I don't remember what's enabled by default and what's not
but in Synaptic, make sure main, universe, restricted and multiverse are enabled

Then, update the package list by pressing the "reload" button in Synaptic

Install any updates by pressing the "Mark all Upgrades" button, and pressing the "apply" button

As for Flash, install flashplugin-installer
(don't go to the Adobe website, or anything like that)

If you have an nVidia card, goto System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
and install the recommended driver
(you'll need to log out & in again to activate the driver)

Wireless key,
Right click the network icon in the notification area
and "Edit Connections"
select your wireless network, and click "edit"
Under the "Wireless Security" tab, enter all the relevant info in, and check the "Connect automatically" button

This will automatically connect you to your wireless network without intervention

----------


## oniman7

When I installed it with the package manager, it ended and told me simply that it failed. As for the others, it's 3:00 A.M. and I don't have the will to concentrate.

----------


## oniman7

Hey, guys, just a quick update. I got Ubuntu installed and running, after  dealing with partition problems and such. I'm actually learning how to program in C using Ubuntu, and I like it so far. Still having some slight problems with the cube (haven't figured out how to use it to change OS, or do anything flashy.)

----------

